# Problems with thin lining



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

I have been on Pregynova 2mg tablets 4 times a day for 3 weeks and my womb lining is still only 6.5mm. My clinic won't increase my dosage or provide any other medication to help increase this & I can't really understand why. I have heard many ladies on here state they have been given estrogen patches or Viagra that helps. 

I feel devastated as I know the clinic are going to say i should abandon this FET. I'm worried that if I'm having issues with lining now I will have it again next time as there is an underlining problem.

Has anyone been through the same thing and can offer any advice? Has anyone had a successful pregnancy with a lining of 6.5mm?

I'm just so upset & no one seems to understand what I'm going through!

Any advice would really help.
Jomo x


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Is the lining triple-striped? If it is, anything over 6mm is fine for a frozen transfer. This was the conclusion yet again at the last specialists' international conference -- "6mm is the new 8mm" -- where folks compared notes & presented studies & the conclusion is that the thickness is not as important as the actual shape.

Are you taking the progynova by mouth or using it vaginally? Vaginally works better....


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for your response Theodora. The clinic haven't told me if its triple striped but I will ask the question. It sounds like you know quite a bit, is this from experience and researching yourself? 

Yes I'm taking Progynova by mouth and from what I have read this is not the best method to absorb estrogen. I will also ask clinic if I can try vaginally instead.

Thanks again for taking the time to respond


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi
I had this problem and was put in patches but they made no difference. So I googled alternative remedies and found that acupuncture, raspberry leaf tea, selenium and Brazil nuts help. I tried all of these and something helped as it increased to 10 and I am now pregnant with twins. If time is on your side you have nothing to lose by trying these things.
Xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Fidub,

Wow congratulations to you. What was you lining before it increased to 10mm? I have tried acupuncture and Brazil nuts but not the raspberry tea so I will try that. With regards to Selenium did you take a supplement or get this from foods?

Thanks for responding xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Jomo
I also did the last one of these yoga poses that supposed to get the blood flowing to the right places!
http://www.yoga4fertility.com/yoga4fertility/poses.html
x


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

I had the Brazil nuts for that reason but I decided to double up and take a pill too. I can't remember exactly now but it was 7 point something and was ten at transfer after a week or so on the extra stuff. Xxx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh and try to avoid crossing your legs as that restricts blood flow. I sat like a man for a week I think!


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks yogabunny for the yoga poses. I will be trying these this evening.

Thanks Fidub for all your tips. I have been drinking the raspberry leaf tea today and also bought some flaxseeds as this is meant to be high in estrogen.

Jomo x


----------



## Provence13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello ladies!

Be careful with taking selenium AND brazil nuts, as bn is a great source of selenium. But you can relax if you overdose it your body will make a sign which is vomiting. Vitamin E is also for thickening the lining and fresh royal jelly as well. 

Altough its weird for me to keep someone on progynova for that many weeks. If lining is not growing properly during the first two weeks of the cycle. That cycle is a bust, and should move on for the next one, and start over. Anyway.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Provence,

Are you speaking from experience? This is the first FET I have done and im still a bit clueless as to how this ideally should go. As I have been on Progynova for 3 weeks now I'm sure my lining is starting to deteriorate, but i guess there the experts. 

What stage are you at with your cycle?


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been told by various doctors that you can take estrogen for at least a month before the lining would deteriorate, but of course this is subject to variation like all guidelines, so do check with your doctor. In general folks with slower growth and/or thin lining tend not to be as successful with their transfers, thus some clinics will cancel as soon as they see that the lining hasn't grown much in 1-2 weeks. This is not a good idea for those of us who are just slow but who have healthy lining!

*Jomo20 *I strongly believe you have room to get thicker lining with better estrogen supplementation. Either you can cancel now & restart, doing a mix of vaginal & oral, or you can increase the estrogen now & see if you can save the cycle. Most if not all studies show that vaginal estrogen is the best method to increase lining thickness.

And again, the importance is that the lining have a certain appearance rather than thickness, so ask the person doing the ultrasound whether it is triple-striped. Good luck!!

*Yogabunny*, thanks for the link, that is cool.


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Jomo - I was petrified that the lining would deteriorate but it didn't. I think I had my transfer at least three weeks after starting progynova. I know it was just under two weeks from being told my lining was thin to my eventual transfer. I was them kept in progynova until my 12 week scan but that's the norm. Xxx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Girlies. I don't know what I would do without this site and such wonderful ladies to give advice.

My scan is tomorrow and although I haven't given up hope, I don't think my lining would have increased enough for me to want to risk using my top quality blastie.

Theadora - I will def ask for better estrogen supplements for next time so thanks for the advice.

Thanks again xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Lots of luck for tomorrow Jomo


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks yogabunny. I see your doing FET at the end if Feb   you get your BFP

Xx


----------



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

Joao- I have always suffered from thin lining. However my first successful pregnancy was on 6.2mm and I am currently pregnant with twins on a lining of around 6.5/7. It has been triple striped though on all occasions which is much more important. Good luck with the scan. As long as it has a trilaminar pattern, then I would go for it.


Michelle


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations Michelle. It's so nice to hear success stories and it gives me just that little bit of hope. I never had any problems with My first IVF cycle but I guess with a FET its a little more tricky as I'm not bring pumped full of hormones!

Jomo x


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to share my good news. My lining has increased from 6.5mm to 7.6mm in 3 days. They said it looks really healthy & its triple striped! They are going to give me extra meds to hopefully increase it some more. I'm just waiting to find out if my transfer will go ahead next Wednesday. I thought it was all over yesterday and I'm now over the moon although obviously would like my lining to be much thicker.

Thanks for all your support xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Hurray! That is a fine lining, nothing to worry about in terms of thickness. So good luck with the transfer!


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Jomo - fantastic! I think as others have said it is the triple striped bit that is important. 
The things we have to worry about!!! I did laugh at myself during my fresh cycle, before IVF I would never have dreamed that a nurse saying "what a beautiful lining" would make me smile from ear to ear.


----------



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jomo- Brilliant news! That is a great lining and I couldn't see why they would cancel now. Best of luck for transfer.


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I have always read that its best to be above 8mm but my clinic said my lining looks very healthy and they are happy with the thickness. My transfer is booked in for next Thursday. 

Yogabunny - I thought the worry would mainly be the blasties thawing ok. I can't believe how much stress I have gone through just over the thickness of my lining. 

Thanks again ladies and for those that don't have their BFP yet, lets hope 2013 is our year xx


----------

